# 2008 Specialized Ruby Expert Reviewed!



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Check out our latest review, the Specialized Ruby Expert.

https://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/2008-specialized-ruby-expert-pro-review/










"When talking about descending, the Ruby really shines. Emerald Bay was a great test bed with steep swooping curves that unwind, one after another. I had an open road and could let the Ruby run free. It was very easy to weave through switchbacks, even at deliciously scary speeds. When I’d set a line in a fast tight corner, the stiff Roval wheels and All Condition Pro tires would hang tight, and transmit just the right amount of road feel to the short reach, ergonomic alloy bars. It provided all the control I needed. Combined with the frame and fork’s chatter dampening Zertz inserts, the Ruby Expert is a road carver that could stick a corner faster than I’d ever ridden before, building my confidence with every turn..."


----------

